

Cartoon Explains Higgs Boson [video] - kurtable
http://mashable.com/2012/07/03/higgs-boson-cartoon/

======
ColinWright
Still on the Front Page after over 24 hours:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4193590>

